# Youth season was a success!



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

My 13 year old son got this nice bird on Saturday morning. 23 pounds 11 inch beard and 1 inch Spurs. Was a perfect hunt.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great bird, congrats to him!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice job on a Big Bird!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dang, nice bird. Congrats to both of you !!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats! That's a pretty bird and great picture!


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Big bird congrats to that young man!!


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice bird congrats


----------

